
BuzzFeed’s Unpaid 19-Year-Old Quiz Genius on Her Tricks and the Layoffs - spzx
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/01/buzzfeed-unpaid-quiz-genius-rachel-mcmahon-layoffs-working-for-free.html
======
dawhizkid
I read an article about "shadow work" a few years ago, and if we're honest
with ourselves many of us choose to be played by big corps in smaller but
similar ways every day i.e. when you choose to use self checkout at a grocery
store you are doing "free work" that saves the grocery store money they'd
otherwise have to pay for a cashier. I do not have an Android but my
understanding is Google will incessantly, based on your location, ask you to
verify the address of whatever venue you are at and write a review for free as
well.

